# Cashing out a LIRA



## mersea (Jan 29, 2011)

I am 58, and would like to cash out my LIRA, which is less than $10,000.00. 
What are the requirements? 

Lorie


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Either check with the fianancial instituion holding your LIRA; or if you think their front-desk people don't know what they are talking about (a common problem) check the web site for your province's pension regulator. This web page by TaxTips has links to the various pension regulators and their publications. http://www.taxtips.ca/pensions/rpp/unlockingrpp.htm 

I don't know if all provinces have an exemption to allow small LIRAs to be collapsed, but I believe most do. But the limits will vary between provinces.


----------

